# Sunday reds



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got back on the beach this morning for a few hours, only caught 6 today and no keepers, but it was still fun. Got to meet several 2cooler's today,I hope they ended up catching some fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is just some pics of the clay I keep talking about.You can't see it during high tide, but when it's out like it was this morning it's easy to see.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks like yall were fishing at High Island.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SharkChum and Saltwater Hook'd, it was great to meet you both. Chum, thanks for all of your great tips and helpfulness. No slot reds for us, but at we were not skunked.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

SharkChum,it was good to meet you, and thanks for letting us watch you catch those reds, Those fish came in when you said they would and we picked up a few nice Bulls and several huge Big Ugly's.

And we caught them on your crabs.!!!!!

Forgot to introduce you to one of the guy's yesterday, he is a retired MLB pitcher for the Atlanta Braves and Texas Rangers. Next time he is down we can chat.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

It was good to finally see a few members. Sorry I didnt stop buy SharkChum. I passed you in the old z71 extended cab. I saw your set up, and knew I had to get set up. The fog stayed for a while. I got one red that reached 27 inches. Did it on the half shell at hope ENJOYED. Hope to see all you again soon. Next time I will definitley have crab with me for bait.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SurfBuster, which guy were you? I was the girl that caught the 30 lb Big Ugly next to you!
It was a 20 lb test, not 8 lb!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

The tall handsome guy that took the photo of you and your fish.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> The tall handsome guy that took the photo of you and your fish.


Oh, that handsome guy!

Here's the Big Ugly (the fish, not me).
I cut me partly out of the picture so that there would be no confusion. Lol!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a nice fish and I liked that fancy reel you were using hope to see you guys again.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> It was a nice fish and I liked that fancy reel you were using hope to see you guys again.


That reel is a dandy isn't it! I know I probably paid too much for it but it shows that you really have to pay a lot for a quality reel. :sarcasm1

That's the second fish over 30 lbs that it has caught.

For all of you who want one, I got it at Academy about 6 years ago and still going strong.
Zebco 808 Saltfisher. No, I'm not kidding! $29.99 current price


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe next time we can all meet up and fish together. In about 3 weeks when crab season starts back up I can put ya'll on some good fishing.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Maybe next time we can all meet up and fish together. In about 3 weeks when crab season starts back up I can put ya'll on some good fishing.


Awesome. Sounds fun.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a lot funner surf fishing in a group, it gives you something to do besides staring at your rod tip all day.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It's a lot funner surf fishing in a group, it gives you something to do besides staring at your rod tip all day.


I enjoy surf fishing but I have to eat. I gave up the surf for a while because of just catchin' the biguns'. We've fished the cut, bay, lake, swamp, canal holes and Cow Trap for the last 3 days and couldn't lose a bait. It's a good thing they sell shrimp and oysters in Sargent!LOL!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

skooter2 said:


> I enjoy surf fishing but I have to eat. I gave up the surf for a while because of just catchin' the biguns'. We've fished the cut, bay, lake, swamp, canal holes and Cow Trap for the last 3 days and couldn't lose a bait. It's a good thing they sell shrimp and oysters in Sargent!LOL!


 That's a fact. If I had to to feed my self just on the keeper's I caught down there,I would starve to death in a week.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

ReelTime,
My daughter in Seadrift fishes off shore or in shore with your fancy reel and a surf rod. Never backlashes and with the drag set she can put us fancy reel guys who spent big bucks :headknock to shame. Going get my wife one of those for PINS. Soounds like you have a great fishing ground.If the water temp goes up I hope to show ya'll some PINSS fish pics.
Ike, Texas Vets For Peace.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Im all about that sharkchum. The more the merry. Tight lines to all.


----------

